# Show me your SAPONIFACTORY!



## AshleyR (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL, that's what I call my "soap room".

I am in the process of turning one of the rooms in our basement into my little work area and would love to see where the rest of you make your soap! Even if you make it in your kitchen - show me where you keep your supplies, etc!

It's late and my basement is dark, so I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow and post it.

Let's see yours!!


----------



## Jody (Feb 4, 2009)

Perfect timing.  We just revamped (and finished today) the entire laundry room so all my stuff (which was in the back bedroom) is now closer to the kitchen.  I will post pics soon.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2009)

In the midst of developing the basement suite kitchen area into my Soap Factory.....


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Feb 4, 2009)

No pics, my camera's broken...

I work in the kitchen, I have one large bottom (double) cabinet (very deep and wide) for supplies, plus a stack of boxes against the wall (much to hubby's chagrin). I soap there, and then after cutting I move the bars to the master bedroom closet where we have one of those wire closet shelf systems. We hardly use it so it's my curing rack LOL


----------



## surf girl (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not showing you pictures of my crack whore tenement apartment kitchen.  

 

(It's going to FINALLY be reno'd this spring. Maybe then I'll show you pics.  Actually, by then, mr surf girl may have kicked my chemistry lab out to the guest cottage kitchen).


----------



## Jody (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my Soap/Laundry/Pantry room.


----------



## starduster (Feb 5, 2009)

*Very soon.*

Tomorrow maybe when I have had a chance to get the servants in to tidy first.
This is a great ask .I am so nosy about you lot and your Soap kitchens.
Surf Girl,Quote: I am not showing you pictures of my crack whore tenement apartment kitchen.Quote. Dam funny I say.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Very soon.*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Surf Girl,Quote: I am not showing you pictures of my crack whore tenement apartment kitchen.Quote. Dam funny I say.



Heh heh heh.  You haven't seen my kitchen.  It is unbelievable that a grown-up person with a serious job has a kitchen like this.  We have lived in this house for about 12 years, and because it is such a _functional_ kitchen, we have postponed the renovating (Oh, who am I kidding? We've been busy drinking the reno funds away   ).  Sometimes, we have people over who have never been in our house, and I collapse into a puddle of mortification.  Of course, our excellent company soon takes their attention off the plywood countertops and the bashed-in plaster and the lack of oven and the cupboards that are missing doors...

There will be no photos of my soapatorium.


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Feb 5, 2009)

'm currently making in my kitchen but as I live by myself I have 2 spare bedrooms that have a joining door.  One is being turned into the making area (sink, hotplate andheaps of bench space and curing racks on the walls and the other will be my wrap and pack room....Im very excited!!!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 5, 2009)

*Evere evolving*



			
				Gobbler's Run said:
			
		

> 'm currently making in my kitchen but as I live by myself I have 2 spare bedrooms that have a joining door.  One is being turned into the making area (sink, hotplate andheaps of bench space and curing racks on the walls and the other will be my wrap and pack room....Im very excited!!!!


and your bedroom will be the store room and youl'l be in the hallway  :shock:


----------



## sandra (Feb 5, 2009)

*curing areas*

I have a question about where to cure my soaps. I have two options. We live in a split ranch so we have two basements, both finished. One has the pellet stove in it, that's what we use to heat the house. So that room is about 80 degrees and about as dry as a desert. The problem with that is that is where the kids hang out. The other basement gets very little heat. It's about 60-65 degrees and slightly damp. Obviously both areas are more temperate during warmer months but I'm not sure where my little baby soaps should sleep. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 5, 2009)

We are in the very slow process of inventorying everything that has anything at all to do with soap/candlemaking in my basement, and cleaning and organizing it. Once that is done, we are going to put up more lighting, cabinets and counter space down there with a running sink. Once we do that, that will be my "work shop". 
Right now it's jsut in my kitchen. Nothing special.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so jealous of anyone who has all their soapmaking stuff in one place!  We are a family of four living in a tiny two-story townhome,  so my stuff is stuffed into any nook or cranny I can find.  I make soap in my kitchen, but my supplies are stored under the bathroom sink, in the hall closet, and on shelving above my washer and drier.  My curing soaps are in the hall closet downstairs, and my 'ready to sell' soaps are upstairs on shelving in my kids' closet.  It takes me forever to set up and break down cause I'm running all over the house collecting everything to make soap.  What a pain!  I dream of having a soaping room and office all to myself.  One of these days...


----------



## starduster (Feb 5, 2009)

*To have a dream*

Oh sacred suds, I love you name Avatar and website.
It is only amatter of time.
You have the dream,
the will and the determination
If you had the perfect soaping situation , how and where would it be.
Spare us no detail.
Would you look out you sacred kitchen soaping shrine and see a running brook .What would it all look ,sound and smell like.
 :idea:  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 5, 2009)

Awwww!  Thank you Starduster!  I love your quote, btw.  My nickname in Kindergarten was Smiley 

Wow, my dream Saponifactory... I'm seeing myself in a warm wooden room, looking out a (large) window over my vast wooden deck nestled into a green forest (any natural setting can be inserted here, including beach, mountain, meadow, ocean).  A babbling brooke winding through the trees a few meters away from the steps of my porch would be lovely (or waves lapping on the shore, butterflies flitting in my garden, etc etc).  French doors would lead out to the porch so that I could mix my lye outside and avoid creating noxious fumes in my home.  Inside, I'd have all of my soaping equipment out on a counter where I NEVER HAD TO PUT IT AWAY to make room for making dinner, snacks, pies, bread, sandwiches, kid lunches... In other words, it wouldn't be in my kitchen.  I'd still have a deep sink, though, and counter tops and cabinet space for storing all of my oils, butters, molds.  I'd have shallow shelving on the wall above my soaping counter where I could store all of my EOs (alphabetically) like spices.  I'd have a table for cutting and finishing soaps, and a table for packaging and shipping.  I'd have baker's racks for storing both curing and cured soaps, and I'd have a nice desk and filing cabinet for the business end of things.  And it would all be right there, in the same room, a place for everything and everything in its place.  Ahhhhhh, it blisses me out just to think of it...

What about y'all?  What's your dream soap setup?


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 5, 2009)

Show me your saponifactory?
Not bloomin' likely   Unless you'd like to see very messy kitchen


----------



## starduster (Feb 5, 2009)

*Lovely place to be*

Andrea Badgley 
Sacred Suds ~ Divinely Inspired Handmade Soaps
I blissed out on that description of your dream soaping studio.
Thankyou


----------



## Soapmomma (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, here's my soap (disaster) corner-- it's a mess but it's mine!   
















The little ham is my 2 1/2 yr old Lily


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh wow!  That's awesome!  Lily's a cutey, btw


----------



## starduster (Feb 5, 2009)

*Here's your sign*

Awesome soap mama, awesome.Cutest lil kid also.
I am so pleased to sea that Soap Sign on the wall in case you were to get lost.


----------



## Emilee (Feb 5, 2009)

*the old calf shed*

hubby converted the old calf shed for me a few weeks ago.  had to scrub the poo off the floor before beginning.


----------



## abigtroutt (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a soap cart I move into the kitchen


----------



## Soapmomma (Feb 5, 2009)

Ty Andrea and Starduster-- I've had that soap sign for years, wasn't even sure why I picked it up at the time.  My subconscious mind musta known before the rest of me     Emilee, I've been trying to talk DH into closing off the carport and giving it to me for soaping, still talking!


----------



## nettles (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## starduster (Feb 8, 2009)

*Photos soon*

Hey my photos are coming.
I have them all and I mean ALL, loaded to go. But I ate all my internet bytes listening to Celtic Music Live Radio and now they have put me on go slow till the 13th.
I think it's like being put in the naughty corner.
 
This excersize really made me take stock so twas a good thing.
It's all about soaping at my place just about.
 :wink:


----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2009)

My saponifactory is a little bit all over the place too.....my curing soaps are in a kitchen cupboard which I have grabbed back from the kids craft storage...well, half of it anyway!  And my oils are in both the pantry cupboard and under my office desk in my bedroom.  No pics.....TOO messy by far.  My cured soaps are in shoe boxes stored anywhere I can fit them in my linen cupboard. 

My project this year is to empty out a couple of shelves in the linen cupboard and claim them for storage of oils, EOs and FOs, botanicals and soap....wish me luck!

Tanya


----------



## madpiano (Feb 8, 2009)

Not really worth posting any pics. It's just a normal kitchen, lol. 

I store my Oils in the fridge / in the kitchen cupboards as I use them for cooking as well. My FOs and EOs are together with the baking flavours, the moulds are stored in a corner, together with the bisquit tins and freezer containers. 

My drying rack is the top of the living room shelf. Its dry, draft free and safe from the cat. 

I keep wanting to clear out a corner of the kitchen to dedicate it to soap making, but I never seem to get round to it.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 9, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> LOL, that's what I call my "soap room".
> 
> I am in the process of turning one of the rooms in our basement into my little work area and would love to see where the rest of you make your soap! Even if you make it in your kitchen - show me where you keep your supplies, etc!
> 
> ...


I work in my kitchen, hubby hates the smells, i said set me up a table downstairs and i will put it all down there! I set mt soap to cure in spare bedroom, hope no body comes to visit!


----------



## starduster (Feb 16, 2009)

*My soaping laboritory*

Mad scientists soap Laboritory



I have tried to load photos quite a few times and it just drops the whole page.I will submit this one then re-edit. I will see if that works.
This is where I play.






Ready to sell or send


----------



## starduster (Feb 16, 2009)

*Continuing on*




Best lighting for doing fine details



Blessed be doors you can hide things out of site and pretend you're tidy. 


Thats it ,I am not arm wrestling with this sulky computor any more tonight.
Nite Nite
 :wink:


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 16, 2009)

starduster, you have an AWESOME work area! I love all the natural light... must be so relaxing making soap there. 

I make my soap in my dark cold basement! Nothing like what you have!

Nice!


----------



## starduster (Feb 16, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> starduster, you have an AWESOME work area! I love all the natural light... must be so relaxing making soap there.
> 
> I make my soap in my dark cold basement! Nothing like what you have!
> 
> Nice!


Yes I know I am lucky, also a lot older and more wrinkled than you. Geez ,I did my time in not so special work areas way back.I just kept dreaming ,planning ,hoping and at times holding on by my finger tips.
And guess what I still have dreams for different things.
That is all open living. That isn't all the areas I have let my soaping seep into ,here's the packaging ,fairy dust storage area far otherside from computor


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2009)

Love the pics starduster!  Especially the underwater cabinet one!  Gorgeous!

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Starduster I am green green green with envy!! I absolutely love your fish cupboard. Did you paint that? It is gorgeous. Your place is beautiful, and exactly how I imagined it would be. It is magical and spiritual.


----------



## starduster (Feb 16, 2009)

*Beach soaping on the mountain.*



			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Starduster I am green green green with envy!! I absolutely love your fish cupboard. Did you paint that? It is gorgeous. Your place is beautiful, and exactly how I imagined it would be. It is magical and spiritual.


No I bought that cupboard off local a artist.He was still working on it when I saw it.So I bought it with the money I didn't have of course.Thanks Chrissy.
Did you see the Dolphin cupboard from a second hand shop.



That's her close up.
This is my beach house on the mountain.


----------



## cdwinsby (Feb 16, 2009)

I posted a blog entry about my soaping spaces here:

http://jovia-life.blogspot.com/2009/02/ ... uture.html

These are the pics.






My soap "studio"... bench actually!






My packaging/labeling/photographing table.






Somewhere waaaaay in the future I hope to be inside here! Currently has electricity but no heat or plumbing. I can handle no plumbing (just bring everything into the house to wash) but no heat.....brrrr. Oh...and it's full of junk


----------



## Rosey (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you guys for posting your spaces! Definitely helps give us some ideas on getting organized!


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2009)

How neat and tidy Cathy - I definitely wont be posting any pics of my soaping areas  !!!

Tanya


----------



## cdwinsby (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok.....I'll confess.....it almost never looks that clean! But I had just finished re-organizing and decided to blog about my space. 

You should have seen it before...or now for that matter...you can't see the top of the bench!


----------



## starduster (Feb 16, 2009)

*Great blog*

cdwinsby
Cathy I have just gone visiting your sites.Those stories on http://jovia-life.blogspot.com/ Loved them all.
Of course your other soap sites are wondefull too.
Mary 
PS Yes that studio will be a treat onr day. As for your tidyness I do envy and admire you


----------



## cdwinsby (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Starduster!


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Starduster, isn't it amazing how we always find the money for the things that really speak to us? That absolute longing for something, you can't get it out of your head, you just have to have it!! I love that kind of wanting!!
Your dolphin cupboard is beautiful also. Fits right into your starsign.
I also have lots of dolphin-ish things around my house.

And Cathy, your little cabin is wonderful. I would love to have my own space to get away to. For now I have to be happy having my own cupboard full of my things, and the kitchen and laundry are mine too (aren't I lucky!). Your soaps are so lovely, and your designs look so complicated, but with your intruction are actually very simple!! I love your ideas.
As for curing soaps, they are mostly in the top of my sons builtin wardrobe, the cureds are in shoe boxes in the bottom of the cupboard, I don't have that many of those though.


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2009)

Over Memorial Day DH painted and moved and screwed and hung for me all weekend. He worked so hard to get my soap room ready!  Then he brought  all the supplies  in from ALL OVER THE HOUSE and I put it  all away.






Welcome to my soap room!




Loving my fragrances all alphabetized.




Farmers Market Product ready to load in the car.




My workspace.




Everything I need at arms reach.




Oils on the bottom, racks in the middle, storage on top.

I have another closet to put shelves in and when I do I'll move the storage stuff from the shelves and add more drying space.

Around the corner is a large closet for finished products and my tent, tables, props - things like that.

I still have my office upstairs and I think I will continue to make labels up there.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2009)

Wow Deb - that is awesome!!!  I am seriously drooling all over my keyboard right now :wink:   I have also bookmarked this thread so I can plan my own future workspace - you've got it nailed!

Tanya


----------



## kwahlne (May 27, 2009)

OMG!  I am BEYOND JEALOUS!  I can't wait to see it up close and personal!  Come on, Saturday....!  Better yet, why don't I just cart my supplies over to your place and I'll just do my soaping there....  ;-)

Your DH painted, moved, screwed and hung well... !  Ooo, did I just say that?


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Your DH painted, moved, screwed and hung well... !  Ooo, did I just say that?



Kevin just read what you wrote.  He's a blushin big.    

When I told him it was 'You' he shook his head and walked off...  mumbling something about Saturday.


----------



## starduster (May 27, 2009)

*wow*

Nothinh more than a great Lady like you deserves.
Brilliant and beyond.


----------



## Sibi (May 27, 2009)

Kristin - I saw Debs soap kitchen up close and personal and it is any soapers dream space!  Her hubby did a great job didn't he?

Well, here's my minimal space for soaping - 1 cabinet in my kitchen for supplies and my kitchen island.  But since this is just a hobby for me it works for now.

this is the cabinet where I keep my supplies (sorry about pic quality, can't seem to keep my hand still and I took it with my cell phone too)





Here's my kitchen island where the magic happens:


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> Kristin - I saw Debs soap kitchen up close and personal and it is any soapers dream space!  Her hubby did a great job didn't he?
> 
> Well, here's my minimal space for soaping - 1 cabinet in my kitchen for supplies and my kitchen island.  But since this is just a hobby for me it works for now.
> 
> ...



Sibi's Kitchen produces beautiful soap AND the worlds best Red Beans and Rice!

Seriously beautiful house.


----------



## Sibi (May 27, 2009)

*Re: My soaping laboritory*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> This is where I play.


Starduster,

I just had to comment on the view outside your sliding glass door.  Wow, what a view!!  That view is to die for!

Sibi


----------



## starduster (May 27, 2009)

*thankyou*

Thankyou Sibi, I am a lucky ducky.
I feel like I am in heaven.
Mary


----------



## starduster (May 27, 2009)

*Pretty in pink*

Sibi , I love your Strawberry fields kitchen.
This column is such an Eye opener ,that there are so many varieties of , good, fun, and exciting.
No rules and it just works for each person.


----------



## Sibi (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Pretty in pink*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Sibi , I love your Strawberry fields kitchen.
> This column is such an Eye opener ,that there are so many varieties of , good, fun, and exciting.
> No rules and it just works for each person.



Starduster, Hey wanna swap? I give you my space and you give me yours w/the view???  yea, right, I wouldn't give up that view for all the money in the world!

Isn't it fun though seeing all the different spaces where people make their soap?


----------



## AshleyR (May 27, 2009)

Wow, awesome work space Deda!!!! You lucky duck!

My hubby is still working on my soap room. It is 90% finished now but we're holding off to buy some pantry cupboards and shelving until we go to "the city" (I live in the boonies) next week. Once I get those I'll be able to organize my oils and EO's/FO's and I'll be ready to rock n roll! I can't wait! I'll post pics of my room in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## rubato456 (May 27, 2009)

> I am not showing you pictures of my crack whore tenement apartment kitchen.



ROTFLMA!!!!!

well you gave me the courage to show my crack whore tenement bedroom/storage area. the kitchen is worse...and so is off limits!























scary isn't it....you still luv me anyway...right? my mother.....i doubt she would if she saw.....

 :shock:


----------



## Sibi (May 28, 2009)

Deborah,

Love the color of your walls, they are almost the same as the color in my office:






And don't worry, we still love ya!  You should see my bedroom - NOT!  I have stuff here, there and everywhere but that's just the way I am and I'm ok with it.  Of course, my parents are not but who cares, they don't live with me anymore  lol


----------



## jarvan (May 28, 2009)

Ok, so here is my stuff...


----------



## LJA (May 28, 2009)

Ah, what the hell...

I want you all to know that I don't show *ANYONE* the rudimentary nightmare that is my soap-atory, but I'll set aside my mortification this once.

This is as basic as it gets.  I honestly _do _have a house where real people live and it's even nice upstairs...lol...unfortch - I am banished to a little cubby in my unfinished, non-matching ugly paneled walled basement to soap, for now.  My "tables" are old doors garbage picked from neighbors and set on top of saw horses.  I have 2 more, but haven't gotten around to slapping them together yet.  The cabinet you see is also crammed as full as it can get, and the other side of the "room" has soap curing and setting out everywhere.  Don't have that side in pix though.  My grade -A professional lighting is an old floor lamp stuffed behind the door-table...lol.  Someday, I will have a real room.  For now, I soap in squalor.  :wink:


----------



## jarvan (May 28, 2009)

LJA, I am having squalor envy. To the rest with an actual space dedicated to soaping...jealous. I hate toting my goods from basement to kitchen when I want to soap. But, I must if I will feed my addiction!


----------



## LJA (May 28, 2009)

Deda and Starduster, I am SOOOOOOO jealous!!!  Great spaces!!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

They all look great , it rocks just having a space to call your own , no matter where it is. Although a view would be great. I will post pics of my soaponifactory in the next couple of days . I still have just a "few" boxes to unpack.

Kitn


----------



## cdwinsby (May 28, 2009)

Deda......WOW! Your space is incredible....so well organized and I love the EO's all lined up on the wall...and the way you've got your colourants, etc. in labeled containers....it all looks so perfect. 

Do you lend out your husband at all?


----------



## Sibi (May 28, 2009)

LJA, I think you've got a great space for soaping.  I bet if you painted that paneling a pretty color that you like and put a few shelves on the wall like Deb did for your FO's and stuff, you'd really enjoy your space  I know it sounds like a lot of work but maybe you can recruit family members to help?  Maybe have a painting party with pizza, beer and good company? (I've done this before.  I recruited friends and family to paint my living room many years ago and we had a blast and it got done quickly and easily).  Just a thought........


----------



## digit (May 28, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Over Memorial Day DH painted and moved and screwed and hung for me all weekend.


And what an excellent job he did!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wow......I have massive soap room envy.  Cathy.....I missed yours!! Wonderful!! 

Everyone's stuff is so neat and organized. I need to hire an organizer badly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## LJA (May 28, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> LJA, I think you've got a great space for soaping.  I bet if you painted that paneling a pretty color that you like and put a few shelves on the wall like Deb did for your FO's and stuff, you'd really enjoy your space  I know it sounds like a lot of work but maybe you can recruit family members to help?  Maybe have a painting party with pizza, beer and good company? (I've done this before.  I recruited friends and family to paint my living room many years ago and we had a blast and it got done quickly and easily).  Just a thought........


Sibi - thanks.  That's actually the plan for next year.  We're gutting it to the studs, new carpet, shelving, drywall etc.  I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Imblebee (May 28, 2009)

Mine is in my Manhattan kitchen... can you say tiiiiny?  Yanno, I don't think I have enough room to back up enough and take a pic. hah.


----------



## donniej (May 28, 2009)

These are from my "Big Project" thread...











You can see more, including an occassional progress report here...

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... 63&start=0


----------



## chrisinflorida (May 28, 2009)

Cool spaces everyone.  I'm in the process of cleaning my soap room and unpacking still and just got a table in yesterday so I will take pics as soon as I can.


----------



## rubato456 (May 28, 2009)

i have envy of anyone who has a dedicated space to soap. i haul everything from bedroom to kitchen. soap. clean and then haul back again when i'm done. i fell the other day on one of these back and forth trips and i was carrying a glass bowl. i instinctively hugged it to me, not wanting it to break as i had looked a long time to find a glass bowl of this size to soap in...anyway it dug SO HARD into my arm when i fell i have a whopper of a bruise that's lasted for many weeks....i think ppl think my dh beats me or something...i've had more than a few strange looks.....what we don't do to soap!


----------



## kitkat_pro (May 29, 2009)

everyones space looks great. I agrea that it's nice to have a place of your own.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is my  saponifactory , we just moved in , so I have painting and organizing to do. I love it anyway . I made soap for the first time in my new room today , I swear it took me 1/2 the time it used to .I don't have run for anything . It is nothing special but I couldn't enjoy it more if it were the taj mahal .










Thanks for looking.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2009)

My soap room is a work in progress, but here is my FO & EO cabinet.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my goat soapbuddy, I have NEVER seen so many oils!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  I would have to spend the day just looking for the oil I was after lol. 
 How do you know where to look when you need one? *sigh* I could only deam of that many oils hehe.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 7, 2009)

You all have such nice soaping spaces. Mine is just in the kitchen. I have a cabinet in aother room that  stores all my supplies (including molds, soap crockpots, colors, fo's, everthing. I used to have a whole room dedicated, years ago when I used to sell at craft shows, but I don't do that anymore, so I pared WAY back. The rest of the room now holds rubber stamping supplies (my other hobby) so actually I just did a trade off. Oh, and the room is very tiny, actually it was an alcove in the back of the garage that hubby closed off. It has CHA, but still isn't the coolest place in the summer or warmest place in the winter, oh and did I mention it's very tiny? Lots of people have bigger walk in closets.


----------



## LJA (Jun 7, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> You all have such nice soaping spaces. Mine is just in the kitchen. I have a cabinet in aother room that  stores all my supplies (including molds, soap crockpots, colors, fo's, everthing. I used to have a whole room dedicated, years ago when I used to sell at craft shows, but I don't do that anymore, so I pared WAY back. The rest of the room now holds rubber stamping supplies (my other hobby) so actually I just did a trade off. Oh, and the room is very tiny, actually it was an alcove in the back of the garage that hubby closed off. It has CHA, but still isn't the coolest place in the summer or warmest place in the winter, oh and did I mention it's very tiny? Lots of people have bigger walk in closets.



That's okay....you don't need fancy to have fun, and make great soap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> My soap room is a work in progress, but here is my FO & EO cabinet.



That is a lot of scents , I could play for a year with all those. Looks good Irena.

Kitn


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Oh my goat soapbuddy, I have NEVER seen so many oils!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  I would have to spend the day just looking for the oil I was after lol.
> How do you know where to look when you need one? *sigh* I could only deam of that many oils hehe.


Thanks! They are in alphabetical order and I have a master list with the name and the manufacturer, so it's pretty easy to find.


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jun 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of my soap room.  I just got a free table tonight so I will update with more pictures of that later.





























Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks good Chrisinflorida , isn't it nice to be as organized as you can with all the "stuff " a soap habit brings into the house.  I have a serious case of mold envy now  :shock: 

Kitn:


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jun 9, 2009)

Grin...Thanks Kitn.

Here is a table that my husband found for free on Craigslist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

That is the perfect find for your soap space , and you can't beat free .good for you.

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 10, 2009)

Irena your scent cabinet is wonderful, I am green with envy.
How does your master list work? Do you keep track of how much you have of each one and reorder when running low?
What are your favourite scents to work with?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 10, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Irena your scent cabinet is wonderful, I am green with envy.
> How does your master list work? Do you keep track of how much you have of each one and reorder when running low?
> What are your favourite scents to work with?



My master list is a notebook where I keep track of what I have and how much. Fragrance oils are separate from Essential Oils. I also have this list on my computer. I reorder when I start running low.

I like just about anything except bakery type scents. Right now I'm using Champagne FO from Nature's Garden, Rosemary/Mint EO blend, Summer Sorbet FO from Tony's and Grapefruit Cassis from GL Candle Supplies.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG Chris, I wanna come and play in your soap room!   You have some nice stuff there! I'm in central FL, near Orlando,  where are you? And isn't craigslist GREAT!


----------



## JessyV (Jun 10, 2009)

Deda- I love, love, love, your place!


----------



## Deda (Jun 10, 2009)

JessyV said:
			
		

> Deda- I love, love, love, your place!


Thank you!

I ripped it apart over last 2 days to make it more workable, it's even better now.  I have more room to work!


----------



## Sibi (Jun 10, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> JessyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the heck did ya do to it Deb?  It was awesome when i saw it....


----------



## Deda (Jun 10, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should stop by after work, it's even better now!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

I reorganized my "soap room" (aka laundry room) and thought about this thread. I wanted to bump it and see if others would share pics. I just love pics. It makes me dream!

I know have serious mold envy as well and eo/fo envy 

(i'm wondering how hard it would be to insulate the garage) lol


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, many of you have such nice organized labs. I guess if your in the business you probably have to be. Who am I trying to kid. Even if we were running a business, I don't think our space would look much different (probably worse).  :shock:  We do keep sort of organized, but just can't seem to keep the tables clear so we have space to work.  

We (DW Billie and me) started out with one table and one homemade shelf for candles. Then we got more stuff, added soaps, got more stuff, added lip balms and lotions, and added more stuff. Now we consume the largest room in the basement. We just can't seem to stop BWAHaHaHaHa.   

Basic room view.






Soap, lip balm, and lotion stuff.





Most of our candle stuff and scents.





Our dumpster dive soap rack from behind the Dollar General.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

That is a great workspace you two have . I say make it wherever you have room  and have whatever it takes  in the room to make it work for you. 

Course a nice little soap making cottage in the back yard would be nice too but that's not gonna happen :wink:

Kitn


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok you guys! You are all so organized!!!
I would call mine organized chaos :?


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

Wayne! I love your room! All I have is 3 shelves in the laundry room but I have plans! I was trying to figure out where could I put shelves..and I can put some near the ceiling like I saw on someone's picture. lol

Kimberly: wow you have so much stuff! I love it! I would totally spread out if I didn't have animals/child/husband that cooks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm jelaous.  I have no laundry room, nor a basement.


----------



## NatureandNurture (Sep 15, 2009)

My laundry room is where I make the soap cause it has a door, but I don't store anything out there.  The basement is too moist and filthy to make soap down there (not to mention, creepy!).  My stuff is stuck with all the rest of my crafts and I'm seriously running out of soap storage room.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 15, 2009)

It's insane! I'm teetering right on the edge of being able to do it in my kitchen, but _almost_ to the point of it being too much!

{{{dreaming}}} of oil vats the size of DonnyJ, an aromatherapy cabinet like  Soapbuddy <--- That is my addiction...FRAGRANCE  :roll:


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm so jealous of all the pimp workspaces and massive collections of FO's and EO's some of you have!

i'm drooling!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Me too salty, omg, the pics of some of those are incredible. I cant imagine having that many eo and fo's like that one pic. OMG, wish I had the money for all that stuff. Maybe someday.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

So don't laugh. My laundry room has room for the washer/dryer and then a drawer thing. I have the curing racks next to that and I'm going to add another shelf on the other side for other things. Why is the chest thing not against a wall? Because of the vent on the floor..it's uneven and I need to find a grill for it that fits properly.

These are inspiring but this is my space and I'm happy about it because I have everything there. The only thing not there is the lye (in the garage, awaiting a shelf or cabinet perhaps) and the hard oils in tubs that will be on the floor until I get the other shelving.

I found those plastic things for 3$ at walmart and thought it was perfect for the eos I have. ( I drool with that cabinet too!). The clays are in the 3rd bin along with powdered goat's milk, oatmeal is in front.

Top shelf has all the soft oils and small containers of hard oils.






The rest of this will be emptied soon. I just need the space 
Those are my molds and empty FO/EO that I don't know what to do with yet.






Here's my drying rack with the coffee soap and the others. I know they will shrink but I kept the band on to see just how much out of curiosity. (pardon the tap/ballet shoes. They don't fit anymore and I haven't found a place for them yet.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow--I'm in awe of some of these soap laboratories!!  I never have more than 6 or 7 eo/fos at one time.

I'm pretty happy with my set-up.....for now, anyway!  I have a second, full kitchen in my basement (How cool, huh? I tell my husband I married him for his kitchen :wink: )   I've had a cake decorating business for years, but soap is slowly taking over the kitchen, so I need to reorganize the kitchen to accomodate both of my passions (although soap is definitely becoming more dominant!)


----------



## Bnky (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG...it hurts just looking at all these great spaces.  I am currently storing supplies in our mud room; making soap in the kitchen; moving it to the dining room for 24 to 48 hours; curing, labeling and stocking in the basement; and logging everything on my computer in my office.  After seeing all of these, I have to get everything moved to one place (which I have been thinking about anyway).  I spend more time moving from room to room then I do making soap!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 17, 2009)

Justpeachy said:
			
		

> Wow--I'm in awe of some of these soap laboratories!!  I never have more than 6 or 7 eo/fos at one time.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my set-up.....for now, anyway!  I have a second, full kitchen in my basement (How cool, huh? I tell my husband I married him for his kitchen :wink: )   I've had a cake decorating business for years, but soap is slowly taking over the kitchen, so I need to reorganize the kitchen to accomodate both of my passions (although soap is definitely becoming more dominant!)



I also do cakes!!  But I'm finding my soap addiction is taking over. I've been turning cake customers away so I have more time to work on my soap business.  :shock:


----------



## holly99 (Sep 17, 2009)

So far I just set up a card table in our family room when I want to soap. My supplies are in a little bathroom that is down there. I'm starting to run out of room.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

AshleyR--hi fellow cake decorator!  Yes, my interest in cakes isn't what it used to be!  It's getting harder to get my mind into gear for cakes.  Have you tried whipped soap?  It's the perfect blend of soap and cake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

My you guys have some great spaces  . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 19, 2009)

> Over Memorial Day DH painted and moved and screwed and hung for me all weekend. He worked so hard to get my soap room ready!  Then he brought  all the supplies  in from ALL OVER THE HOUSE and I put it  all away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is just freakin Awesome!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 19, 2009)

All of you are lucky, right now I soap in the kitchen. I hope next year we get out of this place and buy our own. I going to make sure there is plenty of space for my soaps and other hobbies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm lucky. I have two kitchens: one at my house and one at my business.
On the weekends, I totally trash the business kitchen and then clean up Sunday night to be ready for Monday business.

I do get cravings to make soap during the week though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I am off to the basement. I have decided to take over the theatre room with the fridge, sink, micro and counter. Not to mention the large screen plasma and theatre seating. I may not get much soaping done but I sure will see lots of movies I have been wanting to see. LOL No seriously, we dont use the room much and I sure could use all of the cupboards for my soaping stuff. I am moving tonight, wish me luck. I will post pics later when I am done. Chow


----------



## holly99 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Deda (Sep 21, 2009)

bconrade884 said:
			
		

> Well, I am off to the basement. I have decided to take over the theatre room with the fridge, sink, micro and counter. Not to mention the large screen plasma and theatre seating. I may not get much soaping done but I sure will see lots of movies I have been wanting to see. LOL No seriously, we dont use the room much and I sure could use all of the cupboards for my soaping stuff. I am moving tonight, wish me luck. I will post pics later when I am done. Chow


I think my family would REVOLT I tried to displace them from their reclining seats and big TV.
I'd have to go live with Sibi or Tabitha.


----------



## IanT (Sep 21, 2009)

I take more of the Nomad approach... No open space which is in the diminsions of about 100 Sqft is safe from me .... muahhahahahha


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

*Here is my space *


----------



## Rosey (Sep 25, 2009)

I want a chair like that  :shock: I'd fall asleep in there every time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

That is one nice soap making theater . 

kitn


----------



## kittywings (Sep 26, 2009)

OK, OK, OK... it's so fun seeing everyone else's spaces-  I'll take pix of mine, I just have to tidy up first... I've been a soaping FOOL lately, but I haven't cleaned up after my escapades today.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 26, 2009)

OK, here we go...

Before the soaping begins:








Supplies Cabinet #1 & my assistant Fritz helping me retrieve some supplies








Supplies Cabinet #2









Oils... Does anyone have an easy way of getting the oils from these drums?  I can't seem to get the pour spouts to stay popped out and I make a total mess as it stands now!









My current concoction... liquid soap that is in the process of being diluted, I just stirred it so it looks cloudy.








This is part of my storage, I need to expand!  I just got rid of a bunch of my earlier (and uglier) soaps because I only want the pretty ones around!










My candles are stashed somewhere else, but I forgot to take pix of them and it's not that big of a deal.   

ENJOY!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, those rooms are fabulous! I'd be plenty happy to make soap in that gorgeous kitchen and that awesome theater room.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 26, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> That is one nice soap making theater .
> 
> kitn



WOW yeah!!!

We could all come by & watch YOU make soap!  8)


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 26, 2009)

kittywings----your kitchen is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love it, colors, counter tops, the flooring...it is to DIE for! making soap or not, i NEED that kitchen!!!


----------



## Deda (Sep 26, 2009)

amanda131 said:
			
		

> kittywings----your kitchen is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love it, colors, counter tops, the flooring...it is to DIE for! making soap or not, i NEED that kitchen!!!



Ditto - I'm in serious Love/Lust.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 26, 2009)

wow kittywings, I love your kitchen! Totally drooling over here!


----------



## Sibi (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty of a kitchen!!  Lucky you


----------



## jennikate (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope not showing my one cabinet and itty bitty chunk of kitchen counter.I have serious envy for some of the setup ya'll have though


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2009)

I won't post mine untill I get it cleaned up for fear you will all turn me in to the FDA :shock: .


----------



## kittywings (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol, Tabitha...  I totally cleaned first, if that helps!


----------



## spotts71 (Feb 6, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> My soap room is a work in progress, but here is my FO & EO cabinet.



I am so jealous of all those scents!!!--- and the cabnet-- its a wonder piece!

I soap in my kitchen and store everything under the the staircase. My DH just put shelves in there for me and I fgot a bunch of plastic boxes to put everything in. (I found mice in there and yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Now everything has been cleaned completely and put up and now I can walk in there. He still has to put shelves up in the garage for me to store soaps. I don't make that much. 3-5 lbs batches at a time so everything I make is "One of a Kind" lol. I'd love to make bigger batches and use loaf style bars like I've seen here but the few "loaf style" pans I have don't seem to make the bars ya'll make. lol I don't mind trying ---lol yea soap!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 5, 2010)

BUMP!  Old thread but some great pics.  Add your soap space!

I'll take pics of mine tonite.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 5, 2010)

I love all of your spaces !!


----------

